# what is your favorite colors and tails??



## thelaserluke (Jul 12, 2012)

I think mine are white or purple butterflies.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

what about a white and purple butterfly??? :shock: hes more purpley in real life than in this pic haha


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Anything unusual. Here are my three unusual colored betta's


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Absolutely, without a doubt, black devil and/or black orchid with red wash CT's. I fall for them every time.

My ideal examples:

































I almost bought the first three from Aquabid, which probably would have totaled over $100 XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Pastel Orchid crowntail, or anything unusual. I would absolutely LOVE a piebald with white,green or blue eyes. My friend has a BEAUtiFUL veitail with bright blue eyes :


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

I really LOVE Double tails!! they are so unique! and i really love pure red bettas and pure purple bettas


----------



## thelaserluke (Jul 12, 2012)

cjconcepcion said:


> what about a white and purple butterfly??? :shock: hes more purpley in real life than in this pic haha


Freaking gorgeous!


----------



## thelaserluke (Jul 12, 2012)

I think double tails are my second favorite!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I adore HMPK and PK fishies :-D

Colors wise I prefer brighter colors, like oranges and whites, as well as solid colored fish! :shock:


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Tails greatest to least: hmpk, ct, hm, pk, vt, deltas. I like a nice even Dt on anything 
Colors: blus greens whatever looks cool...


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

this is my betta, i think he is a tricolored (purlpe/blue,red,white) butterfly he kinda has a fleshy/peach mask


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Those black orchid crowntails remind me of the Shadow vessels from Babylon 5, for anyone who remembers that show. Eerie, but very cool.

Personally, I think the Spade tail is my favourite shape, but I have yet to see one in real life. I also really like Rose tails, but my impression is that roses have too many problems swimming to be truly healthy. 

My favourite colour for bettas is royal blue -- there's a particular shade of it that made me fall for both Odysseus and Galahad


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

JBosley said:


> I adore HMPK and PK fishies :-D
> 
> Colors wise I prefer brighter colors, like oranges and whites, as well as solid colored fish! :shock:


What's that? Orange HMPK? lol Like THIS ONE?









And... he's not PK of any kind, but... white fishy, anyone? LOL









My favorites... honestly, I like dragonscales. And I've fallen in love with coppers recently. ^_^ Tail type? Hm, that one's tough... I really love CTs, but I have to say, plakats (especially HMPK) have really won me over~


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

my favorite is a red/orange rose betta


----------



## Willowsong (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I would have to go with Dragonscale anything. They are just so shiny!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue and Red Veiltails are my faves.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Even before I got Penelope, I really liked the cellophane coloring. I just think it's very cool to be able to see through/inside of your fish, it's kind of fascinating to look at. It would be kind of cool to put some ghost shrimp in with a cellophane, so long as they tolerate it. They'd all be transparent! 
Other than that, dragonscales are so pretty, as well as reds and greens and I love the combination of yellow with any other color. I think double tails are really cool looking as well.


----------



## sarah13 (Aug 6, 2013)

double tail like my boy *TWIST!*


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd have to say halfmoons are my favorite type of tail.  As for colors, I'm really drawn to red, but I love anything that catches my eye and makes me sit up and really take notice.


----------

